# Has anyone ever tried hypnosis?



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

this may sound like a weird question but has anyone ever tried hypnosis? I am considering.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I've tried hypnosis for my confidence. It's nothing like in the movies where you 'go under' or anything, you just become totally relaxed and they say things like:

 'imagine you're on a beach, a beautiful beach... it's so relaxing... so quiet... now imagine you troubles in the form of a rock.... put that rock in a box... seal the box and set it out to sea... watch it drift slowly away... watch it go further and further until you can no longer see it''

It's a bizarre experience because you feel like you can't open your eyes until she says so. I didn't feel like it did a whole lot for me, but I know it has worked for others. You never know until you try =]


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

*I tried these hypnosis videos by* *NotRyanFaulk on youtube. It seems to be quite helpful for me. Also the stop procrastination one has been really good. on Here's the tread with links...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/hypnosis-113238/
*


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried it about 6 months ago. It didn't do a thing for me. 
You're supposed to relax but just being with the woman made me anxious.. And everything she said made me want to laugh. It was really weird. 
I've read that it works for a lot of people though.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

E93 said:


> I tried it about 6 months ago. It didn't do a thing for me.
> You're supposed to relax but just being with the woman made me anxious.. And everything she said made me want to laugh. It was really weird.
> I've read that it works for a lot of people though.


It works for some people? Well, it's not actually a thing. It's not one thing. It is many things. When you met the woman as you say above, you went into an anxious state. That's a form of hypnosis. You changed state. And you laughed at things she said. Change of state again. Anxiety has a hypnotic quality about it. So does laughter and humour.

You don't even need to have your eyes closed to experience this. It's a perfectly natural thing to experience and you are in control all the time. Indeed, you're more in control than when you're just using your cognitive mind.

You don't go "under". There is nothing to get under. There is no under. You're not under anything. You are in and in touch with yourself.

If you have got your eyes closed, you can open them at any time and come back to your former awareness of things. When doing hypnosis with someone else, it's an agreement between two people who are in rapport. The power rests with the person experiencing the hypnosis. Suggestions can and often are rejected or accepted. Relaxation may or may not happen. And that beach induction, if used as standard, is pretty pathetic. Not all of us feel relaxed by the thought of being on a beach.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey yeah i actually put one up around here, RosieApple just put it up there...

if i listen to it enough and i keep my mind passive while listening i feel something different. theres a lot of other hypnosis videos and stuff... im still not free of my problems though :\

i wish it was like in the movies where you'll literally be changed with a snap of a finger and and a pop in the forehead lol
it really is all about your subconscious - that part of your mind that you cant always easily control or feel or aware of but has a lot to do with your emotions, actions and behavior.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

softshock11 said:


> Hey yeah i actually put one up around here, RosieApple just put it up there...
> 
> if i listen to it enough and i keep my mind passive while listening i feel something different. theres a lot of other hypnosis videos and stuff... im still not free of my problems though :\
> 
> ...


The subconscious/wider mind (not quite the same as the unconscious or the discussions about that but boy is that another issue) is not simply a part of your mind. It is you. What is the need to control it?

You can access your wider mind and inner resources without the whole relaxation thing and induction thing simply by thinking what you did on this day last year. Until I asked you were not necessarily aware of what you did last year but, to answer me, you remembered and used your mind on many levels to do that.

It's certainly not like the nonsense portrayal in the media and in films. You're not changed by it because it has no power to change you. It's not changing you. It's a tool YOU use to help you change if you want to.

What do you mean keeping your mind passive?


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> The subconscious/wider mind (not quite the same as the unconscious or the discussions about that but boy is that another issue) is not simply a part of your mind. It is you. What is the need to control it?
> 
> You can access your wider mind and inner resources without the whole relaxation thing and induction thing simply by thinking what you did on this day last year. Until I asked you were not necessarily aware of what you did last year but, to answer me, you remembered and used your mind on many levels to do that.
> 
> ...


i meant by keeping your mind passive - as trusting the hypnosis and letting everything they say soak in to your mind with out judgment - just understanding the meaning of each thing.

of course its not like the nonsense in the media...
i cant really say much about hypnosis all i know is from youtube videos and im only taking Intro to psych -

there are some people who say hypnosis worked miraculously for them. I'm not one of them thus far.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

softshock11 said:


> i meant by keeping your mind passive - as trusting the hypnosis and letting everything they say soak in to your mind with out judgment - just understanding the meaning of each thing.
> 
> of course its not like the nonsense in the media...
> i cant really say much about hypnosis all i know is from youtube videos and im only taking Intro to psych -
> ...


Ah, cool. Was just wondering as I'm interested in people's experiences with this kind of thing, being trained in it myself.

There are some good youtube videos out there but there's some dodgy ones too.

My friend, Adam Eason does some amazing blogs, podcasts and other stuff for free (including some of his hypnosis recordings) that give people a strong understanding of hypnosis. He is really skilled and his ethics are top notch too which is why I promote his work any chance I get.

How it works for people depends on a lot.

Because it is not one thing but many. If you're seeing a hypnotherapist, the rapport between the two of you will impact on how the hypnosis works. Same is true with using recordings. How do you like the voice, do you trust the person etc.

The subconscious/wider mind is very powerful and will protect you. Heck, it's been doing it all your life. It is you.

People seem to like to think that "logic" is somehow superior as a form of thinking and understanding to anything else so they worship the conscious mind and seek to control the subconscious mind. Which is a recipe for inner conflict if ever there was one.

When hypnosis works well is when it helps the person discover the resources they need to help themselves. Doesn't matter if it's not a quick fix or an instant change. It's still the person changing themselves.


----------

